# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  5-miesieczne niemowle nie chce jesc

## Nie zarejestrowany

moja córeczka ma 5 miesiecy urodziła sie w terminie duza i zdrowa ale czym starsz tym coraz gorzej je od urodzenia jest na butelce od kilku dni niechce praktycznie nic jesc  wystarczy jej troszke kaszki z rana słoiczek obiadku i 100ml. mleka rozłozonego na 2 razy co do mleka to probowałam juz wszystkiego z kleikiem i smakowymi kaszkami ale to na nic i tak nie chce pic czasami potrafi niejesc 6,7 godzin a pozniej zjesc tylko 40 albo 60 ml mleka maksymalnie zje tylko 120ml ale to rzadko kiedys udawało mi sie ja karmic przez sen ale teraz i to zawodzi prosze   o pomoc co dalej robic!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam taki problem od kilku dni moja cora nic nie chce jesc. 20 lutego skonczy 5 miesiecyy. nigdy nie mialam problemu zeby jadla a teraz nic kompletnie nie zje. W dzien to jedynie wypije z 5 butelek herbaty i zje np. serek a jak jej daje mleko czy kaszke czy jakas zupke to zaciska dziasla a jak juz mi sie uda cos jej wcisnac do buzi to ja ciagnie na wymioty. w nocy sie budzi i placze strasznie potrafi sie tak z 10 razy obudzic. ale mleka wogole nie zje. juz nie wiem co mam zrobic.  :Frown: (( pomozcie :/:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze zaczynaja wychodzic zabki, sprobuj posmarowac zelem bobodent kilka minut przed jedzeniem a jak nie poskutkuje przejdz sie do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córcia urodziła się w 41 tc.  Z wagą 2980g,piersi nie chciala i szybko przeszliśmy na mleko modyf.  Przerabialismy także kolki. Problem w tym ze jakoś mało jadła, ale jadła, a teraz mleko tylko praktycznie w półśnie podaję bo inaczej przygryza smoka i nie je. Przyciaga butle i gryzie smok, ale sprawdzaliśmy u lekarza zabki nie sa, a wyniki badań dobre, diagnoza TADEK NIEJADEK, a warzywka, musyowocowe zje po 3-5 łyżeszek takich małych dziecięcych. Przybiera na wadze jeakies 100 g tygodniowo. A mleko w ilościach 60-100 ml. z 5 razy na dobę plus kilkamaleńkich łyżeczek warzywek, i owocu. Na noc zamiast mleka wypija tak przez sen z 80 mleka zageszczonego kaszką. Poradzicie cos????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam dziewczyny napiszcie jak sobie poradzilyscie z tym problemem.ja mam podobnie moja coreczka ma 5,5 miesiaca i rowniez nie chce jesc,do tej pory jadla 100-120ml a teraz tylko 30ml,robilismy wszystkie badania i wyniki wyszly ok wiec nie mam pojecia co dalej robic.napiszcie ja sobie radzicie i namawiacie na jakikolwiek jedzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mój synek ma 5 miesięcy i też nie chce jeść dziś zjadł słoiczek i troszke mleka nie wiem co robić pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 misięcy to czas wyrzynania się ząbków. U nas mały też odmawiał jedzenia ale przybierał na wadze, mniej niż wcześniej ale jednak. Czasami w nocy udało mi się go nakarmić, a w dzień najpierw smarowałam dziąsła żelem a potem przystawiałam do piersi. Czasami podawałam również milifen - ibuprofen w syropku, który ma działanie zarówno przeciwbólowe jak i przeciwzapalne.

----------

